# mantisfly



## Hibiki (Jul 31, 2006)

hi guys i caught a mantisfly and i don't know how to take care of it, anyone know how?


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Aug 1, 2006)

Treat it like a small mantis, they feed on all the same stuff. If you find another and try to breed them I know most species lay their eggs on ground spiders so you'd have to give them one of those too. Easy to care for, I had one once and it did great.


----------

